# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Nieuw perspectief in de behandeling van diabetes

## Leontien

Vanaf vandaag kunnen patiënten met diabetes (type 2) beschikken over een nieuw geneesmiddel om hun bloedsuiker onder controle te houden. Het middel wordt namelijk vanaf vandaag vergoed door de zorgverzekeraars. Het middel wordt eenmaaldaags als tablet ingenomen.

*Geschikt voor welke patient?*
Het nieuwe middel is geschikt voor volwassen patienten (18 jaar en ouder) met diabetes mellitus type 2 (DM type 2), bij wie dieet, lichaamsbeweging en glucoseverlagende behandeling met metformine geen adequate verbetering van de bloedglucoseregulatie opleveren. Het middel is toepasbaar als monotherapie (in geval van metformine-intolerantie) of als add-on therapie in combinatie met andere glucoseverlagende geneesmiddelen, inclusief insuline.

*Vergoedingsvoorwaarde*
De nieuwe behandeling wordt per 1 november 2013 vergoed door de zorgverzekeraars indien de combinatie van metformine en SU (sulfonylureumderivaat) niet mogelijk is, omdat een SU niet gebruikt kan worden of ongewenste bijwerkingen geeft.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## ingridwouterson

Ik zou heel graag de naam weten van dit middel.

----------


## Leontien

De naam van dit middel is dapagliflozine (merknaam Forxiga).

----------

